# Discounts for the 1DX for Christmas?



## RGomezPhotos (Jul 12, 2012)

It's not too early to think about it! ;D

What kind of discounts could we see for the 1DX for the Holiday season?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 12, 2012)

None. Rebels, sure. 1-series bodies cartainly aren't going to be common holiday gifts, Canon and retailers know this, the price will stay where it is.


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 12, 2012)

If you're lucky they'll show up at online dealers outside USA/Canada perhaps.
That would maybe make the price a bit cheaper.

Or Canon realized they don't need to sell this kind of camera on discounters etc., so that they won't even give them that wonderful baby!


----------



## AmbientLight (Jul 12, 2012)

Since it was possible to purchase the 1d Mark IV on several online shops, I expect the 1D X will end up there as well. The question is only when.

I expect prices will be more or less the same. Comparing previous 1-series and current 5-series pricing in shops I have seen there is much more variation in 5-series prices as Canon won't be controllng prices so much as with a 1-series body.


----------



## tron (Jul 12, 2012)

RGomezPhotos said:


> It's not too early to think about it! ;D
> 
> What kind of discounts could we see for the 1DX for the Holiday season?



There is a CR1 that 1DX will be a little cheaper by December 2015 ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 12, 2012)

tron said:


> RGomezPhotos said:
> 
> 
> > It's not too early to think about it! ;D
> ...



I'll be ready by then ;D


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jul 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> None. Rebels, sure. 1-series bodies cartainly aren't going to be common holiday gifts, Canon and retailers know this, the price will stay where it is.



Agree


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2012)

If the economy goes sour, then all bets are off. Sales will be the determination. 
If their is a big inventory left at the end of the fiscal year for Canon's bookkeeping, things will go on sale. They will be careful about production to keep it from happening, but sometimes it costs less to go ahead with high production rates to use up the components that are in the pipeline. 
The type of sale most likely will be a discount on a camera with lens purchase. Thats how you reduce overstock.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 12, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> Since it was possible to purchase the 1d Mark IV on several online shops, I expect the 1D X will end up there as well. The question is only when.
> 
> I expect prices will be more or less the same. Comparing previous 1-series and current 5-series pricing in shops I have seen there is much more variation in 5-series prices as Canon won't be controllng prices so much as with a 1-series body.



Well, the 1D Mark IV hardly, if anything, dropped in price whatsoever. You can still buy a new one for $5k. The 1Ds III only dropped $1200 new since 2007. I don't think you'll see any drop in price of the 1DX for at least 3 years.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jul 12, 2012)

n0iZe said:


> If you're lucky they'll show up at online dealers outside USA/Canada perhaps.
> That would maybe make the price a bit cheaper.
> 
> Or Canon realized they don't need to sell this kind of camera on discounters etc., so that they won't even give them that wonderful baby!



I pretty much expect this. Though last year, B&H had a good discount on Canon 580EX II flashes that I haven't seen since. I didn't check prices on anything else but it seemed there were discounts on everything.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 13, 2012)

RGomezPhotos said:


> It's not too early to think about it! ;D
> 
> What kind of discounts could we see for the 1DX for the Holiday season?



ROFL i doubt they will have finished filling pre-orders by christmas let alone discounting


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 13, 2012)

Look, there's not going to be a discount on the 1DX. There wasn't ever for the 1Ds Mark III nor the 1D Mark IV. And likewise, certainly not for the 1DX. Sorry.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks to all those with helpful replies  Helps me figure out my upgrade choices...


----------



## electricpanic (Jul 30, 2012)

I think to about this we need to log on to and discount website for current promotions... isn't it???


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2012)

Prices do change over time based on market conditions. In the case of a poor world economy, or a problem with the camera that scares buyers away..


----------

